# Erweiterung Haussteuerung WLAN



## martin2day (15 Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine bestehende Haussteuerung erweitern.
Ich habe als Zentrale eine S7-300 verbaut, Ein und Ausgabe würd über per Profibus angebundene Beckhoff-Baugruppen durchgeführt.
Nun möchte ich einige Funktionen im Gartenhaus ein und ausgeben. Leider habe ich zum Gartenhaus kein Buskabel verlegt.

Hat jemand eine Idee was es  für einfache Mittel (Finanzen, Stromverbrauch) gibt um per bestehendem WLAN die Funktionen auszuführen?

Vielen Dank
Gruß Martin


----------



## Blockmove (15 Oktober 2016)

Also wenn du irgendwie 2 freie Adern zum Gartenhaus hast, kannst du mal probieren, ob es mit Profibus klappt.
Bei einer Baudrate von 19200 kriegst du Profibus auch über ein NYM oder eine Klingelleitung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## martin2day (15 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Dieter,

die Idee ist gar nicht mal so schlecht... Ich habe ein 5x4 gezogen... 

Gruß Martin


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2016)

Wenn Deine S7-300 schon per Ethernet an Deinem Heim-Netz hängt, dann wird das relativ einfach. In das Gartenhaus könntest Du eine LOGO 0BA8 oder eine S7-1200 und einen WLAN-Access point (ab 25,- EUR) setzen und dann mit der S7-300 per PUT/GET die LOGO steuern/lesen oder die LOGO baut eine S7-Clientverbindung zur S7-300 auf. Wenn Deine S7-300 noch keine Ethernet-Schnittstelle hat, dann wird es teurer, dann brauchst Du noch einen CP343-1 (LEAN reicht), eventuell reicht auch ein Ethernet/Profibus-Adapter wie S7LAN oder NetLink, habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2016)

Wenn da doch schon Kabel liegt, kannst Du da auch Ethernet per Powerline drüber fahren.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (16 Oktober 2016)

Genau das wäre auch mein Vorschlag gewesen.
Bitte nicht Profibus und 230V in eine Leitung packen... das knistert irgendwann mal!

Ethernet über die Stromleitung gibt es ja schon ne Weile, das sollte hier die Beste Lösung sein.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2016)

martin2day schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> die Idee ist gar nicht mal so schlecht... Ich habe ein 5x4 gezogen...
> 
> Gruß Martin



Ich würd vorsichtshalber ein paar Varistoren noch nehmen um induzierte Spannungen abzuleiten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

